# Asus R7 265 BIOS Problem



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a problem with my Asus R7 265 graphics card. I downloaded the BIOS version from techpowerup and installed it on my card.


----------



## Naki (Dec 1, 2019)

And the problem is what exactly, please?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

What's the problem? It shows as HD 7800 series?

It's perfectly normal since R7 265 is a rebranded HD 7850.


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

My card does not show a Boot screen (Motherboard logo, Windows boot screen) I can get an image when Windows opens. My card is normally called "Asus r7 265 series" and the memory size should be "2048".


----------



## Naki (Dec 1, 2019)

Why did you flash with this BIOS?
What was wrong with the original BIOS that led you to need any flashing?
Can this be a fake card you purchased?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

When I had a R9 280 (Radeon HD 7950 Boost rebrand) it showed sometimes as HD 7900 series and sometimes as R9 200 series. That's not anything special.


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

This card was working normally before, then suddenly stopped and I installed the BIOS, but nothing happened, I had this problem before installing the BIOS. When I reboot the computer on some days, "Asus R7 265 Series" and 2048 MB appear, but when I turn off the computer and turn it back on, the old problems happen again.


----------



## Naki (Dec 1, 2019)

If your card is broken, trying to flash it with a new BIOS is not likely to fix anything, it does not work this way.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 1, 2019)

What drives people to flash completely normal and operating cards?
I've seen this type of stuff comes up many times here before.

Why?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

I didn't do anything to this card! This problem has already occurred before installing the BIOS. I'm just wondering if this issue is related to the BIOS.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 1, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> I didn't do anything to this card! This problem has already occurred before installing the BIOS. I'm just wondering if this issue is related to the BIOS.


it’s not and never was. BIOS‘s aren’t drivers and don’t need to be changed...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

My first three things would be

a) try different drivers (clean the old ones before doing so)
b) try it in a different PCIE slot if possible
c) try it in an another PC if possible

e: ah, damn, didn't read it. Exactly, if it works, don't fix it. And let me guess, you don't have the original bios-file saved as a backup?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> My first three things would be
> 
> a) try different drivers (clean the old ones before doing so)
> b) try it in a different PCIE slot if possible
> ...


When I switched to the new system it did not cause any problems, but then it started to happen again. I could not back up the BIOS file because the GPU-Z card was not visible.
Nobody uses this card in the forum? Can he send me his own BIOS?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> When I switched to the new system it did not cause any problems, but then it started to happen again. I could not back up the BIOS file because the GPU-Z card was not visible.
> Nobody uses this card in the forum? Can he send me his own BIOS?


Is your card this model?









						Asus R7 265 VBIOS
					

2048 MB GDDR5, 925 MHz GPU, 1400 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Is your card this model?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Naki (Dec 1, 2019)

* What was the original issue, or issues?

* IF the card is damaged, the worst thing to try is to flash BIOS again. You may brick your card irreversibly if you try it!


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Naki said:


> * What was the original issue, or issues?
> 
> * IF the card is damaged, the worst thing to try is to flash BIOS again. You may brick your card irreversibly if you try it!


I already downloaded and copied the BIOS file from Techpowerup. Sometimes the card returns to its original state, and sometimes the states in the photo appear.



Original;





The current situation;


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

That's interesting, I don't think I've read about a similar issue before. What bothers me, is that in your lower picture it doesn't show the bios version and it has different, probably some OC clocks.

Though you have different versions of your drivers and GPU-Z between those pics, it's still interesting. Do any 3d apps (games etc.) work?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> That's interesting, I don't think I've read about a similar issue before. What bothers me, is that in your lower picture it doesn't show the bios version and it has different, probably some OC clocks.
> 
> Though you have different versions of your drivers and GPU-Z between those pics, it's still interesting. Do any 3d apps (games etc.) work?


Programs and games are running, but VRAM is low, so performance may decrease.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> Programs and games are running, but VRAM is low, so performance may decrease.


Is it only Windows which reports 1280MB? At least GPU-Z sees the whole 2GB


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Is it only Windows which reports 1280MB? At least GPU-Z sees the whole 2GB


1280 MB appears in the games.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> 1280 MB appears in the games.


Very interesting, so I guess that it also has a narrower effective memory bus, 160-bit which also has a hit on performance.

What software did you use to flash that bios which led us to the situation we're dealing now?

edit: I suppose it doesn't have dual bios?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Very interesting, so I guess that it also has a narrower effective memory bus, 160-bit which also has a hit on performance.
> 
> What software did you use to flash that bios which led us to the situation we're dealing now?
> 
> edit: I suppose it doesn't have dual bios?


In fact, I used a program to change the motherboard logo on my previous system, then loaded the stock logo to undo the transactions and this problem started. The motherboard brand was GIGABYTE and my graphics card does not have dual BIOS.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

So it's like a little bios modding for the motherboard, remember doing similar when I had an Asus board and Pentium D..

But can you flash that R7 265 bios what I posted to the card?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> So it's like a little bios modding for the motherboard, remember doing similar when I had an Asus board and Pentium D..
> 
> But can you flash that R7 265 bios what I posted to the card?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeah, no problems there. Straight from the exe or from command prompt?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Yeah, no problems there. Straight from the exe or from command prompt?


I used both methods. BIOS installed, but nothing changes.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

Fuck, I can't find that tutorial which shows which parametres I used when tried 290X bioses in two 290 cards, I don't remember them myself. I used the flasher from command prompt (with admin priviledges), I'm googling and trying to help if anyone else doesn't do it faster


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Fuck, I can't find that tutorial which shows which parametres I used when tried 290X bioses in two 290 cards, I don't remember them myself. I used the flasher from command prompt (with admin priviledges), I'm googling and trying to help if anyone else doesn't do it faster


Thank you brother you very helpful i trust you


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> Thank you brother very helpful i trust you


No problem! I used these myself, just replace the atiwinflash with amdvbflash.

So your parametres would be *amdvbflash -f -p 0 "NAME of the BIOS".rom*


e: I personally rename those files myself, so like "newbios.rom" or something for the file you're flashing.


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

I got help from here;
https://translate.google.com/transl...amd-rx580-2048sp-biosrx570.93377/&prev=search[/URL]



Chloe Price said:


> No problem! I used these myself, just replace the atiwinflash with amdvbflash.
> 
> So your parametres would be *amdvbflash -f -p 0 "NAME of the BIOS".rom*
> 
> ...


Yes i tried the same way.



Chloe Price said:


> No problem! I used these myself, just replace the atiwinflash with amdvbflash.
> 
> So your parametres would be *amdvbflash -f -p 0 "NAME of the BIOS".rom*
> 
> ...


I can see the BIOS being processed on the card, but unfortunately it didn't work. There must be something else.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

Hmm... the -f is a force parameter so it should force that file to the card. Does it give any error messages?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Hmm... the -f is a force parameter so it should force that file to the card. Does it give any error messages?


I'm not getting an error.





I will send you a video about my problem.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

Alright. So is that the bios from TPU bios database?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Alright. So is that the bios from TPU bios database?


Yes.








						Asus R7 265 VBIOS
					

2048 MB GDDR5, 925 MHz GPU, 1400 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> Yes.


Damn, I need to think and let's hope that some other user can help you with this, I mean I haven't ever had a similar problem.


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Does not allow me to enter the BIOS.
Problem



Chloe Price said:


> Damn, I need to think and let's hope that some other user can help you with this, I mean I haven't ever had a similar problem.


Thank you for helping.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2019)

No problem, I just can't figure what's the problem since your flashing parametres should be fine... you ran it as admin?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Oy veh what a mess you got yourself into, if the card suddenly stopped working 1 day it is bad.


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> No problem, I just can't figure what's the problem since your flashing parametres should be fine... you ran it as admin?


I cannot enter the BIOS menu. Yes, I ran it as an administrator.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2019)

So your screen is still blank?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> So your screen is still blank?


Yes sir.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> Yes sir.



What are your system specifications, cpu, motherboard to be exact?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> What are your system specifications, cpu, motherboard to be exact?


Ryzen 5 3600, MSI B450m Pro M2 Max, Corsair Balistix Gray 16 GB 3000 MHz CL15


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2019)

This is your original bios.








						Asus R7 265 VBIOS
					

2048 MB GDDR5, 925 MHz GPU, 1400 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




If anything take pics of the white stickers on the back of the card and post them here

You need a spare graphics card so you can get that 265 back up and running

Better yet being that the gpu bios is from 2012 and i found 2 from 2014, you need to update the gpu bios here.

Latest bios








						Asus R7 265 VBIOS
					

2048 MB GDDR5, 925 MHz GPU, 1400 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




2nd to latest








						Asus R7 265 VBIOS
					

2048 MB GDDR5, 925 MHz GPU, 1400 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				






EmirDayi said:


> Ryzen 5 3600, MSI B450m Pro M2 Max, Corsair Balistix Gray 16 GB 3000 MHz CL15


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

Replacement card available.




My backup card shows the BIOS smoothly.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> Replacement card available.
> View attachment 138211
> 
> My backup card shows the BIOS smoothly.
> View attachment 138212


Ok good put the dead card in another pcie slot


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 1, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok good put the dead card in another pcie slot


Tell me what to do, I'il try tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Put the dead card in another pcie slot, leave working card hooked up to monitor.

Get this tool https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ati-atiflash/

Flash this bios to the bricked card. Pay close attention in ATI/AMD flash and select the proper card, there might be a context pull down menu to select the card, typically the first pcie slot where the gpu normally goes is designated 0 make sure to select the next highest number. (If 0 is lowest select 1, if 1 is lowest select 2)









						Asus R7 265 VBIOS
					

2048 MB GDDR5, 925 MHz GPU, 1400 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 2, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Put the dead card in another pcie slot, leave working card hooked up to monitor.
> 
> Get this tool https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ati-atiflash/
> 
> ...


I tried what you wrote, there was no solution.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> I tried what you wrote, there was no solution.



So its still dead?

Well that explains the card is dead dead then


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 2, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> So its still dead?
> 
> Well that explains the card is dead dead then


However, the card may sometimes return to its original state. This is a very interesting event.

@eidairaman1 @Chloe Price , I think to get the output of the video card from the display port. Could this be a solution?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Basically if an output is bad then it's on its final leg, you could get board repaired by eli tech on youtube.


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 2, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Basically if an output is bad then it's on its final leg, you could get board repaired by eli tech on youtube.


I'm thinking of getting the image from the "display port" input.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> I'm thinking of getting the image from the "display port" input.



Dp on a gpu is an output, dp on a monitor is input.


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 2, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dp on a gpu is an output, dp on a monitor is input.


I will get DP output while HDMI is being input. Could there be a solution?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> I will get DP output while HDMI is being input. Could there be a solution?



There are all kinds of adapters, try them. If the card doesnt work it is dead dead


----------



## Naki (Dec 3, 2019)

There are adapters, and cables too! 
I use 3 monitors here, and as my AMD Radeon GPU lacks 3 HDMI ports, I need to use some adapters & cables.

Good and not too expensive 3m and 1.8m cables exist that are DP from one side, HDMI from the other.  (Male at both ends)
You then plug the DP end into the GPU, and the HDMI end - into a free HDMI port on your monitor or TV (with no DP port on it, mostly older models - note newer TVs/monitors will usually have DP ports also).

NOTE: Sometimes after thunderstorms HDMI ports on monitors/TVs can get damaged too, the issue is not limited to GPUs.  
Such as 1 of 2 ports works, and 1 not. OR for TVs with lots of HDMI ports, just 1 of those 4-5 ports may be damaged/non-working and the rest fine.
So, I am not saying in your case GPU is Okay as it may not be but have this in mind too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 3, 2019)

HDMI are not grounded properly tbf, many tvs ive found had stray voltage that would knockout a tvbox&modem on cable or vdsl services


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 3, 2019)

It's the only way I haven't tried. I'il try to get the product.


----------



## Naki (Dec 5, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> It's the only way I haven't tried. I'il try to get the product.


Great! Please let us know how it works out.


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 8, 2019)

Tried the cable unfortunately did not work


----------



## plewis00 (Dec 8, 2019)

Is there any reason you're trying so hard to get this fixed? You've spent a lot of time on it so far and, in the UK anyway, we can get this card and the 270X for £40 delivered with 2 years warranty from somewhere like CeX.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2019)

plewis00 said:


> Is there any reason you're trying so hard to get this fixed? You've spent a lot of time on it so far and, in the UK anyway, we can get this card and the 270X for £40 delivered with 2 years warranty from somewhere like CeX.



As much sense as you have to replace it (like I would) some obsess over it, the card is toast and there is someone on youtube that can make it work again by the name of eli tech.


----------



## plewis00 (Dec 8, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> As much sense as you have to replace it (like I would) some obsess over it, the card is toast and there is someone on youtube that can make it work again by the name of eli tech.


I have no doubt people can fix it and I hate throwing away good or partly-good hardware but there comes a point when the time and money expended exceeds the value gain of fixing it, not to mention the time he is without the use of it.

If my main GPU died, I can walk into town and buy a replacement GPU from CeX for £40-50 with 2 year warranty or even order online for delivery.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2019)

plewis00 said:


> I have no doubt people can fix it and I hate throwing away good or partly-good hardware but there comes a point when the time and money expended exceeds the value gain of fixing it, not to mention the time he is without the use of it.
> 
> If my main GPU died, I can walk into town and buy a replacement GPU from CeX for £40-50 with 2 year warranty or even order online for delivery.



Yup, i could understand if they were the generations mid range or top end boards repairing them


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 8, 2019)

My goal is not to buy new cards. The card works normally, but there are problems I've said, and the card is interesting, sometimes returning to its original state.


----------



## plewis00 (Dec 8, 2019)

EmirDayi said:


> My goal is not to buy new cards. The card works normally, but there are problems I've said, and the card is interesting, sometimes returning to its original state.


Yeah I understand but for me, if I’d spent 2-3 hours working on it and couldn’t resolve it, the financial cost of me not doing something else more beneficial exceeds the benefit. Also, I don’t have time to tinker any more, as much as I wish I did. The other day my friend told me how he’d built a home CCTV system out of Raspberry Pis and cameras and I said I just bought off-the-shelf smart home and IP cams - he couldn’t understand why. 

The original state thing sounds like a bad solder joint, or I can’t see how it sometimes works and doesn’t others.


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 9, 2019)

The card has improved again on its own  This is a very interesting problem indeed


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Get it repaired


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 9, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Get it repaired


What will I get repaired?

What could be doing this?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 10, 2019)

Can you update the GOP version?


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2019)

Emir, besides "jumping around" of the GPU name/kind, do you get any other issues?
I.e. for example:
1) Do light/heavy Windows PC games run fine, or they stutter or not run at all? You can try simpler games such as card games, and more complex ones such as Heroes of the Storm, StarCraft ][/etc.

2) How about 3D tests/benchmarks? Try all of 3DMark (several tests in there), Unigine Heaven, Unigine Valley.
Do the tests/benches complete fine, or do they stutter, freeze, or crash?
Or does the whole PC freeze or restart?
Do any BSODs show at any point?


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 10, 2019)

Naki said:


> Emir, besides "jumping around" of the GPU name/kind, do you get any other issues?
> I.e. for example:
> 1) Do light/heavy Windows PC games run fine, or they stutter or not run at all? You can try simpler games such as card games, and more complex ones such as Heroes of the Storm, StarCraft ][/etc.
> 
> ...


It works fine, but the sudden fps drops because the VRAM appears low and the splash screens appear black. He recovered yesterday, but returned to the same problem after turning the computer off and on.


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2019)

IF your RAM is low, then the applications/programs and/or games you use are trying to use/allocate more VRAM that is available on your GPU.
2 GBs of videoRAM is very low and not a lot as of 2019, so this is not unexpected. 

Many newer games will now want over 4 GBs of videoRAM - such as 6 or 8 GBs - with the number pushing to "over 8 GBs", 6 GBs becoming not enough for many games now, especially on high resolutions (2K, 4K or higher).
(NOTE: You can easily get higher than 4K by combining 2 or 3 monitors, for example. )


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 10, 2019)

Naki said:


> IF your RAM is low, then the applications/programs and/or games you use are trying to use/allocate more VRAM that is available on your GPU.
> 2 GBs of videoRAM is very low and not a lot as of 2019, so this is not unexpected.
> 
> Many newer games will now want over 4 GBs of videoRAM - such as 6 or 8 GBs - with the number pushing to "over 8 GBs", 6 GBs becoming not enough for many games now, especially on high resolutions (2K, 4K or higher).
> (NOTE: You can easily get higher than 4K by combining 2 or 3 monitors, for example. )


No, the card's VRAM appears to be 1280 and the name is different, that's the problem.


----------



## EmirDayi (Dec 23, 2019)

In the BIOS Gop, the name of the card is 7800. Shouldn't be R7 265?


----------



## EmirDayi (Jan 19, 2020)

I solved my problem by buying RX 570. Now it works as I want. Subject lockable.


----------

